# 30-06 Varmint Loads



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I've got several farmers interested in eradicating some coyotes from there farms, and I've been trying to find a varmint load for 30-06 lighter then Federals 125 grain bullets. Does anyone know if they make such an animal? Thanks.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

do you reload?


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Nope, I thought about it, but if I pick up one more toy, my wife will put one of those reloaded bullets in my head. I'm still working on her for a real varmint gun.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

chuckinduck said:


> Nope, I thought about it, but if I pick up one more toy, my wife will put one of those reloaded bullets in my head. I'm still working on her for a real varmint gun.


L A Y A W A Y !! Just a few dollars at a time. :lol: She'll never know. I hope she doesn't know my username!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

My wife is a CPA and audits large corporations. She majors in finding abnormalities. I've got no hope.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

chuckinduck said:


> My wife is a CPA and audits large corporations. She majors in finding abnormalities. I've got no hope.


I feel sorry for you. :sad:  Are you worried about damaging the pelts? Or just shooting? Federal 125's should be fine.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Yah, I mean the farmer wants damage control, but I don't want to blow holes through them either. I have a 17HMR, but I think thats borderline effective on yotes, and certainly not past 100 yds. I should've just got a .223 or 22-250 all along. Ah well.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> My wife is a CPA and audits large corporations. She majors in finding _abnormalities._ I've got no hope.


Is that how she found you? LOL j/k.. Try the accelerators. I know they use to make. Its a varmint bullet in a sabot. Might be a little pricey?


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I could reload whatever for you and bring my .223 along  That way you could rid twice as many yotes each time out  As for buying another toy, tell her that reloading actually SAVES you money as you only pay pennies per round compared to store bought..... (yes you shoot more, have to buy the equipment, shoot more, yadda yadda yadda but its worth a try)


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hunter333 said:


> I could reload whatever for you and bring my .223 along  That way you could rid twice as many yotes each time out  As for buying another toy, tell her that reloading actually SAVES you money as you only pay pennies per round compared to store bought..... (yes you shoot more, have to buy the equipment, shoot more, yadda yadda yadda but its worth a try)


You're starting to sound like a lawyer!:lol: Maybe the HSUS will hire you. You could go undercover.:idea:


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

i would go the other way then.. 

don't worry about lower weight.

get yourself a 150-165 grain premium bullet. a partition, a fail safe, a barnes tsx, a bear-claw, etc. with such a thin skinned animal, all of these bullets will expand very little. 

too bad you don't reload - midwayusa.com has 150 grain fail safes, 308 diameter, half off right now.. normally $27, are selling for $13. 

two boxes are already finding their way to my house as we speak.. :lol:


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

A lawyer? Well, in some ways being a teacher is like being a lawyer I imagine:lol:


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Is that how she found you? LOL j/k.. Try the accelerators. I know they use to make. Its a varmint bullet in a sabot. Might be a little pricey?


Looking at the Remington website, it looks as though they are still making them because they still have them listed in their catalog under ammunition. I have found several places on the internet that carry them for sale. Just do a search for "30-06 accelerator". They are a 55 gr. bullet in a sabot for a 30-06. Should be just the ticket for yotes.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

rzdrmh said:


> i would go the other way then..
> 
> don't worry about lower weight.
> 
> get yourself a 150-165 grain premium bullet. a partition, a fail safe, a barnes tsx, a bear-claw, etc. with such a thin skinned animal, all of these bullets will expand very little.


RZ is spot on. I know many who use the same rounds they use for deer. With the tougher bullets he named, they expand little, leaving very small holes. 

I've heard mixed opinions of the accelerators. I think you can still get them, but I've heard some say they're not very accurate and others who say they are. I guess you can try them and see if you're rifle likes them.


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

Hornady makes some light magnum loads I think. I have a full box at home you can have.... I'll never use them.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

explodingvarmints said:


> Hornady makes some light magnum loads I think. I have a full box at home you can have.... I'll never use them.


I tried 165's and 180's Light Mags in my Savage 116 30-06 and they just wouldn't group tight. They were ok, but mine likes 150 Sierras in Federal Premium much better.


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

when I first started shooting woodchucks ,,wow like 30 yrs ago , all I had was my dads 03 springfield, 
I handloaded 130 gr hollow points , then they came out with the accelerator , 
they shot very well, but the performance was very inconsistant when you shot somthing with them , 
I have shot chucks out to 400 yds with them , worked real well , 
others I have shot at 40 yds and it was just a red mist (had one explode and ended up hanging about 10 feet up on the side of the corn crib) and others at that range they just tip over with a little hole in them , 
so every shot was a suprise as to the outcome, of course shooting chucks you didn't worry about saving a pelt

guess you can give them a try and see if they work well in your rifle.


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

chuckinduck said:


> I've got several farmers interested in eradicating some coyotes from there farms, and I've been trying to find a varmint load for 30-06 lighter then Federals 125 grain bullets. Does anyone know if they make such an animal? Thanks.


Remington Managed Recoil 125 psp # RL30062. http://http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/centerfire/managed-recoil.asp

Remington Accelerator 55 gr. # R30069 
http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/centerfire/core-Lokt.asp


----------

